# LR vs OnOne RAW: Initial Image ingest workflow questions.....??



## cayenne (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm on LR5. I'm not going to LR CC or classic, I just don't want to do the rental model.

I am debating getting LR6 while I can...OR....I'm thinking of going to On1 RAW.

I've just downloaded it and about to play with it soon, but I'm wondering if any On1 RAW folks out there could give me an idea of how the beginning of the workflow works with On1 RAW.

In LR, I go to import, I select my images off my card, I fill in the meta data, I rename files to something meaningful, and I have LR presets, that put my images into my main working directory, and also, it puts the images off the card as is, to a NAS I have, as sort of a backup.

On1....with On1...how do you bring your images in? Do you have to do all the move of the data off the camera card, the renaming, etc....before you do any work on them in On1?

I'm very excited about all the On1 manipulations you can do, but this first part of how to bring my images off the card, rename and get them staged on my hard drives in a similar fashion to how I currently do them with Lightroom kind of eludes me at this time, and I've not found any videos or documentation yet that spells out the best practices of this important first step.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or pointers to info...


Cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 21, 2017)

The process is different, as you are finding out, you need to understand the details and ignore the hype. Thats true for any software.

I'd recommend downloading the trial and going thru the training. There are promises of fixes for missing features, Don't bank on them.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The process is different, as you are finding out, you need to understand the details and ignore the hype. Thats true for any software.
> 
> I'd recommend downloading the trial and going thru the training. There are promises of fixes for missing features, Don't bank on them.



Thanks for the reply!!

I actually apparently am on On1's list of prior customers. I think I registered awhile back when they were giving some older products away for free.

Anyway, that qualified me to get the new On1 RAW 2018 for $79.

So, far I'm actually blown away with the things I can do on RAW, masking, etc.

But so far,I can't see any way that On1 RAW works to do the bringing in of data from the memory card, renaming and putting on working hard drive and B/U hard drive.

I guess Im wondering maybe, what other folks do that don't use LR and use other tools to bring their RAW images off their cards, rename..etc.....in prep for using whatever RAW tools they use.

Thanks in advance for any links and suggestions!!

cayenne


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 21, 2017)

It can not import from a camera and came up with a really really lame excuse, I find it insulting, you can control the popup import window both in lightroom and in windows settings. I certainly do not loathe the import window that pops up when I insert my card into my reader.

This is a strong hint that its not intended for professionals, but for occasional users who are not very computer savvy.

"Import from Camera A built-in camera download or import screen. Many other photo apps have these import dialogs that jump up when you attach a camera or memory card. In talking with photographers these are almost universally loathed. First, they pop-up when you don’t want them to. Second, they are often packed full of confusing options that makes them hard to use. All I want to do is download, why does it have to be so hard? We recognize that we need to help photographers with the downloading process but we want to get it right. Thoughts?"


----------



## cayenne (Nov 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It can not import from a camera and came up with a really really lame excuse, I find it insulting, you can control the popup import window both in lightroom and in windows settings. I certainly do not loathe the import window that pops up when I insert my card into my reader.
> 
> This is a strong hint that its not intended for professionals, but for occasional users who are not very computer savvy.
> 
> "Import from Camera A built-in camera download or import screen. Many other photo apps have these import dialogs that jump up when you attach a camera or memory card. In talking with photographers these are almost universally loathed. First, they pop-up when you don’t want them to. Second, they are often packed full of confusing options that makes them hard to use. All I want to do is download, why does it have to be so hard? We recognize that we need to help photographers with the downloading process but we want to get it right. Thoughts?"



I'm a little confused...are you talking about On1 RAW 2018?
I just fired it up, plugged a CF card from my camera into the reader....and nothing popped up on On1 RAW 2018 at all.....

In the browse option it did update on the side to show the card was available, like any other drive listed, but nothing popped up annoyingly...

I'm on OS X.....and for awhile the Apple Photos app would annoyingly pop up every time I plugged a camera memory card in....but I found a fix for that somewhere. I think that involved a command line change, but so far on On1 RAW 2018...Iv'e not seen the behavior you were mentioning...

Can you elaborate?

C


----------



## LDS (Nov 21, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It can not import from a camera and came up with a really really lame excuse, I find it insulting, you can control the popup import window both in lightroom and in windows settings. I certainly do not loathe the import window that pops up when I insert my card into my reader.



There are few ways to do it right, and several to annoy the users. Lightroom under Windows correctly used the AutoPlay facility to let the users configure what they like to do when a card is inserted - and keeps it correctly updated when you update/upgrade LR.

Canon does something silly that multiply the number of devices in the AutoPlay settings - I guess they change something in the firmware with each update that presents the camera as a new device (the Kobo e-reader does that too, for example), and don't clean up previous instances - cleaning it manually require a fairly good knowledge of how it works. 

But could be worse - some applications (i.e. the last version of Paint Shop Pro I used) install services or other background application that wait for a card (clashing with the OS facility), or scan continuously looking for new images to add to their collections, often installed without the user knowledge, and just wasting resources.

If they don't know how to get it right, it's probably better they don't do anything at all.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 22, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > It can not import from a camera and came up with a really really lame excuse, I find it insulting, you can control the popup import window both in lightroom and in windows settings. I certainly do not loathe the import window that pops up when I insert my card into my reader.
> ...



Just quoting from Dan on the On 1 blog for Raw 2018. He says that, Unlike the competition, ON 1 does not pop up a window asking you to import a image. Instead, it does nothing. Its up to the user to manually copy images to a folder, rename them, whatever, or purchase other proper software to do this. They actually seem proud of this. When you point ON 1 to a folder, it then imports those images and only those into its database.


----------



## Talys (Nov 22, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Just quoting from Dan on the On 1 blog for Raw 2018. He says that, Unlike the competition, ON 1 does not pop up a window asking you to import a image. Instead, it does nothing. Its up to the user to manually copy images to a folder, rename them, whatever, or purchase other proper software to do this. They actually seem proud of this. When you point ON 1 to a folder, it then imports those images and only those into its database.



What a ridiculous thing to be proud of. Anyways, on LR, you can either have it pop up or not. That way people who "loathe" it can just turn it off, and people who love it can leave it on. 

This is not exactly mind-bending code to write, at least on PC. I've written action triggers for USB stick insertion myself, as this is very useful for a wide variety of applications. There's also plenty of primary source documentation as well as lots of code snippet samples (like stack overflow) readily available; anyone who can't figure it out has weak Google-fu.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 22, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Does anyone have any advice/links for someone wanting to do the ingest parts themselves?

I need (on OS X) a routine that allows me to bring my data in from the CF card, rename it and route it to a directory on my working drive and also B/U copies to a NAS drive, much like I do with my presets on LR5.

If I could get a quick way to do this, I think I could likely leave LR behind...as that so far, I think I like the On1 RAW 2018 raw processing and the tools MUCH better..especially the masking capabilities....

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## LDS (Nov 22, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Does anyone have any advice/links for someone wanting to do the ingest parts themselves?



PhotoMechanic?


----------



## shtfmeister (Nov 27, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



I think thats because they bill themselves as a Raw editor not a Digital Asset Manager ?


----------



## cayenne (Nov 28, 2017)

LDS said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any advice/links for someone wanting to do the ingest parts themselves?
> ...



Hmm...guess I'll look into it.

I just hate to replace one piece of software with two pieces....seems a quick utility to being files IN would be a natural piece to add, and not that difficult to code up....

C


----------

